# Is fluorite worthwhile?



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be moving in a month and moving my aquariums, giving me a great chance to re-do substrates. I've had fish for over 20 years, but aquatic plants just for the last year. The substrate I always have used is the generic gravel (with some laterite as my tap has really low iron).

So is it worth switching to fluorite? My plants grow well as is, but would a better substrate make the aquarium even better?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Fluorite is basically an inert substrate. It wont make your plants grow better, but it does look nice, and it is stable over a very long time so it won't crumble on you. 

IMO it is one of the best substrates. It wont give you leaching problems like other substrates (like soil) will. Essentially you can control everything entering and exiting the tank with no surprises.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd go either the flourite or use the ADA aqua soil, that one is one of the nicest looking and makes growing any plant mighty easy. They cost about the same.

See ADG's web site or forum here.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Flourite is perfect, except for being red, and dusty, and expensive. If you can get past that, it really works quite well. There are rumors of a black flourite being released someday.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

If your plants are growing fine in there current situation, not sure if change the substrate will make them grow better. However, Flourite is good. I wouldn't hold my breath too long on the black variety, but instead look towards Eco complete for it's darkness.

-SULLY


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I started using Flourite early last year and found quite a difference. Previously I had tried a few of the Tetra, JBL, Dennerle etc layered methods with their "special" undergravel supernutrient stuff. I never noticed a difference between these systems and plain gravel. And I got to hate layered substrates.

Flourite is great because no need for layers (except for a very light sprinkling of peat on the bottom glass and mulm). Not sure why it works well for me but it does. My plants love the stuff.  

Needs to be rinsed though. And rinsed... and rinsed...

Next tank I may try the ADA substrate.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

Do not know why, but... I have a horrible time with Cryptos melting in every tank (even the one with Eco-Complete) except my tank with SeaChem Flourite. And it's been up for some time. 

However, I don't like the grain size of Flourite for nano-tanks. It's simply too big.

I can't speak for ADA products.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I use flourite and have had good results. Here is the list of what it contains, and as Zapins pointed out it will not leach nutrients into the water column.
Concentration of nutrients in Flourite (in parts per million):
Aluminum	10210
Barium 124
Calcium195
Cobalt 6
Chromium	13
copper 17
Iron 18500
Potassium 2195
Magnesium 2281
Manganese 64
Sodium 223
Nickel 12
Vanadium	15
Zinc 29

The original Flourite now has a lot of red coloring in it and many people have opted for Eco Complete. If you can wait, Seachem is coming out with an all black version later this year or early 2007.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

all hear is how eco complete is great, but that there isnt a true difference in outcome between eco and flourite, it seems everyone likes the black with the green of plants. i personally love the red coloring because i feal its closer to a river bottom in appereance (well rough gravel as opposed to mussy earth), i hear great things about aqua soil too, but havent used it. i have used flourite and have been wonderfully hapy, except when i got my credit card bill lol. i asked about mixing eco amd flourite in another thread and got some who thought great, others said eco all the way, but no one said anything bad about floruite, most just like eco color better. one person said go with what you like the look of, if reddish is better for you got flourite, if you like black go eco that simple


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Tom,

Won't ADA Aqua Soil lower the pH of the tank? I happen to keep a planted Tanganyikan tank, so this is an important question for me - I keep the tank at about 7.6-7.8 without problems, but wouldn't want the pH to drop a lot more.

I have used Flourite for many years with great results, but have been looking for a darker substrate to use for future tanks, either Aqua Soil, Eco Complete or the new black Seachem Flourite, which I hear will be out soon. I did notice that the description for their Amazonia soil is the same as for their Africana soil - perhaps only their Amazonia soil lowers the pH. In any case, their Amazonia soil is the darkest substrate they produce. I'd appreciate it very much if anyone can clarify this pH question. See quote below from their Aqua Soil description on the link you provided:

"A high pH level (alkaline) of the substrate causes difficulties for aquatic plants in consuming nutrients. The Aqua Soil Series decreases the hardness of the water and lowers the PH level to the degree at which most aquatic plants can consume nutrients and comfortably grow. Aqua Soil granules maintain their shape and density for long periods underwater securing good circulation of water and oxygen through the substrate. With Aqua Soil, growing difficult plants such as Tonina sp. becomes easier, and it is ideal for fishes demanding soft water.

Designed to create the image of Amazonia. Create an aquascape depicting the fertile South American rainforest with the dynamic alternation of rainy and dry seasons. Normal and Powder Type available.




Features

*
* Made from specially processed natural material from the earth.
* Colloid particles capture dirt floating in the water, without any chemical treatment.
* Gives clarity to the water and creates conditions ideal for healthy growth of aquatic plants.
* Helps to lower the hardness level of the water.
* Helps to bring the pH level of the water down to an ideal level for most of the aquatic plants.
* Composed of granules of size and density ideal for the fast development of healthy plant root systems, rather conventional substrates such as sand.
* Granules maintain their shape for a long period in water, holding air between them, which is vital for the long time maintenance of a planted aquarium.
* Used with Power Sand stimulates the fast colonization of bacteria in the substrate and creates perfect conditions for plant root systems.
* Most desirable pH level for most aquatic plants(ph 5.5 - 6.5) to develop their root systems.
* Available in 3 types to suit your aquarium layout."


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Have you considered Soilmaster Select charcoal? That's inert, has a high CEC, and would probably be great for you situation. I really don't think substrate is all that important if you fertilize properly, but if I were to use a gravel that's a little 'something more', that's probably what I'd use. Besides, it's just about as cheap as regular gravel anyway. $20 for 50lbs I think.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Cavan,

That's a terrific suggestion. The Soilmaster Select (looked up, I've seen it called Soilmaster Pro Select Charcoal) has a terrific look, and looks like it has great properties for a plant substrate. 

Quick questions - 
1) is it heavy enough to hold down plants?
2) about what size are the granules? About the size of a grain of sand or an average size piece of Flourite, or in between?
2) will the granules compact over time or maintain their integrity and maintain good water flow throught the substrate?
3) where's the best place to get it? Garden supply places? I'm in NY, any ideas on best places to order from?


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

I have one plant tank with flourite and one plant tank with onyx sand.

I would rate the flourite "OK" and the onyx sand "very good".

The problems I have had with the flourite mostly relate to the grain size. Fine rooted plants don't root well in it, the size of the flourite pieces is too large. For example, I had to give up on growing Hemianthus callitriccoides in my flourite tank.

Besides the small grain size, I also like onyx sand for it water buffering capabilities. I would probably tear out my flourite and replace it with onyx sand if I had the time and wanted to blow some more money.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Trilinearmipmap,

How's Onyx in terms of providing some nutrients? I use EI dosing which works great, thus giving most of my nutriets regularly through the water column, and a Seachem plant tab from time to time inserted in the substrate near certain plants, so it probably wouldn't be a problem if Onyx was less nutritionally rich.

Also, does Onyx require as much rinsing at Flourite? Flourite needs something like a dozen rinses to get it free of dust. 

And Does it have as high a CEC as Flourite? 

Thanks,

Fishstein


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

fishstein said:


> How's Onyx in terms of providing some nutrients?


As far as I know, onyx provides calcium carbonate to buffer up the kH. It may provide some magnesium, I don't know. Otherwise it provides no nutrients. In my onyx tank I occasionally add Jobe's plant sticks and some other fertilizer tablets.



fishstein said:


> Also, does Onyx require as much rinsing at Flourite?


Onyx requires far more rinsing than flourite. I would estimate about 100 rinses in a bucket and you will still have cloudiness when the tank is first started up.


----------

